# LG IPS237L oder IPS235P?



## Jahai (8. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend PCGH
ich spiele schon seit einiger Zeit mir einen neuen Monitor zuzulegen und bin bei den LG's hängen geblieben. Mir sind schöne Farben und starke Kontraste wichtiger als 120hz weswegen ich zu einem ips tendiere.
Speziell sind mir die IPS235P und IPS237L ins Auge gefallen. Ob der 237L nun einen Rahmen hat oder nicht ist mir egal, Tatsache ist das er mir vom Design deutlich besser gefällt, ein AH-IPS besitzen soll (mein ich mal gelesen zu haben) und preislich sich nicht groß unterscheidet zum 235P.
Nun wollte ich fragen ob es hier jemanden gibt der den 237L schon besitzt oder ob doch eher der 235P zu empfehlen ist?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jahai


----------



## Firefighter45 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hab seit Donnerstag den IPS235P, bei allem was ich bis jetzt gespielt habe war ich sehr zufrieden, auch bei Filmen nix zu beanstanden.


----------



## Deanaze (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe den IPS237L und eigentlich kann man nicht viel Negatives bisher sagen. Das Panel ist super hell, von überall einsehbar und ich kann auch von 3m Enfernung sehr gut TV schauen  Wenn es Dir ums Design und Verarbeitung geht - kauf was hochwertigeres  Der Monitor macht auf den ganzen Videos und Fotos einen schöneren Eindruck, daher werde ich meinen evt auch noch zurückschicken...


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

Der IPS237 ist was für Ästheten, der IPS235 ist was für Leute, denen Höhenverstellbarkeit und Pivot wichtiger sind als die Optik des Schirms.

Der IPS237 hat ein glossy Display, was mich persönlich stören würde.


----------



## Jahai (11. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Der IPS237 ist was für Ästheten, der IPS235 ist was für Leute, denen Höhenverstellbarkeit und Pivot wichtiger sind als die Optik des Schirms.
> 
> Der IPS237 hat ein glossy Display, was mich persönlich stören würde.



Ich Brauch die ganzen Ergonomieeigenschaften nicht, gerade bei nem ips nicht 
Und ja, ich bin da deutlich mehr ein Fan der guten Optik, wobei mir allerdings nur die neue S-Serie von Dell besser gefällt als der IPS237L.
Da ich meinen Pc im Keller stehen habe und die Jalousien dort ganztägig unten sind machen mir Glossy Panels nichts aus, ihm Gegenteil ich begrüße sie sogar 
Und wenn der IPS237 wirklich eins hat, dann wird der geholt, es sei denn der Dell S2440L ist eventuell doch besser zum zocken geeignet?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

Oh, mit dem glossy habe ich Blödsinn geschrieben, sorry: PRAD | Monitors | Manufacturer LG | Specification: Datasheet LG Flatron IPS237L


----------



## Jahai (11. Oktober 2012)

Schade, das hätte mich echt gefreut 
Kannst du denn was zu dem Dell sagen? Ich finde das bisher noch keinerlei Testberichte und sone Katze im Sack zu kaufen ist ja auch nicht immer toll :/


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

Nein, zu dem habe ich leider noch nichts gelesen, aber frag mal <<Painkiller>>, der könnte vielleicht was wissen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Oktober 2012)

Der IPS237 hat definitiv ein nicht-spiegelndes Display. Ich habe ihn selbst und mich stört absolut nichts.

Du müsstest aber ein HDMI Kabel dazu bestellen.


----------



## Deanaze (12. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir war ein HDMI-Kabel im Lieferumfang  Möchte auch sagen, dass ich auf hohem Niveau motze. Ich finde halte den Millimeter zwischen dem Panel und dem Gehäuse einfach störend und nicht 100%ig. Da wäre mir eine Lösung wo das Panel mit dem Rahmen bündig abschliesst lieber... So ne unschöne Rille dazwischen ist nicht fein  Vom Display, bis auf einen Pixelfehler sehr gut 

Kurz zum Dell, dass aber ein VA Panel und kein IPS das ist Dir klar oder? Würde dann vielleicht eher den Dell U2412M nehmen, da kriegst 16:10 und 24 Zoll, zudem soll der sehr gut verarbeitet sein.


----------



## Jahai (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja das mit dem Panel ist mir klar, aber ich sehe darin keinen wirklich großen Nachteil.

Und da du den LG ja hast, wie ist der denn im Bezug auf die Bildqualität und Spieltauglichkeit?


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (12. Oktober 2012)

Jahai schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Panel ist mir klar, aber ich sehe darin keinen wirklich großen Nachteil.
> 
> Und da du den LG ja hast, wie ist der denn im Bezug auf die Bildqualität und Spieltauglichkeit?


 
Also ich habe den LG IPS234V-PN, mal abgesehen das es keine Overdrive Funktion hat und 2 Lichthöfe hat die man aber beim richtigen Aufstellen kaschieren kann, ganz zufrieden, das Bild ist mehr als gut und hat kein Lila Farbstich, zum zocken gebe ich die Note 2, aber die Bedienung, naja hab schon besseres gesehen


----------



## Deanaze (12. Oktober 2012)

Gezockt habe ich leider noch nicht, da bisher mein neuer Rechner nicht da ist und ich auf dem Laptop nicht die GraKa-Leistung habe. Aber Filme in Full-HD sind kein Problem, auch Sport wie Fussball gibt der gut wieder. Ich nehme einmal an, dass er dann auch Spiele gut darstellt 

Gruss


----------

